# ISO White Elephant Baking Ideas



## htc (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm participating in a white elephant this year at work. Instead of bringing junk from your house, we'd doing edible items. I need your help with cool ideas. It's a $10 limit. I figured I would bake something. I need it to be portable or something that I can assemble once I get to work. I thought about baking a loaf of bread, just to be different, but DH says NO WAY! It has to be something sweet. What do you think?? I'm thinking whatever I make definitely needs to be very visually pleasing, that way it gets stolen a lot!


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 13, 2006)

Good morning
I'm not real sure what exactly a white elephant sale is, so I don't understand the 'stolen' remark....
But, why not go with something seasonal?  It's autumn and who doesn't love something apple or pumpkin this time of year?

Do you sell the entire cake or just slices at a time?


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 13, 2006)

I think it is one of those gift swaps that you bring a gift, it gets unwrapped by one person. The next person can either take away that gift (if it is really neat or unwrap another). If it is taken away, then the person it was taken from unwraps another gift--and so it goes.
So it needs to have "wow" appeal of either looks or taste.


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 13, 2006)

People always seem to buy tiered cakes at school auctions. Just make a 2 tiered circle or heart shaped cake. Ice it and decorate with flowers (real or icing) and I bet it would be the star of the White Elephant sale.  

If you don't have tiered pans, make a cake in a 13x9 pan, cut it in 1/2 and trim the other 1/2 to make a tier. Nothing wrong with a square tier. Or 2 round pans...whatever.

I have a football pan (from Michaels or Walmart?) and decorate it with the little stars for football parties. I always cut it in 1/2 and ice the middle section, too. Otherwise it's too much cake for the icing.  My point being that the pans are really cheap.


----------



## htc (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi, thanks for the ideas. It is a gift exchange, not a sale. I was thinking of doing a xmas themed cake but wonder about the transporting part. Even with a box.  I love cakes so it might end up being a cake afterall...


----------



## jkath (Oct 13, 2006)

So, is it a neat giftie-exchange or a true white elephant, where you normally bring the ugliest/oddest thing you can possibly find? 
For the former, I'd make a dozen tiny loaf cakes, such as banana, zuchinni, & pumpkin, wrap each in clear mylar with ribbon and stack in a box for portability.
If the latter applies, I'd bring a fruitcake made in a strange mold.


----------



## Shunka (Oct 13, 2006)

I always make loaves of bread (usually 4 loaves) and dinner rolls (anywhere from 3 to 5 dozen) for these kind of bake sales; am told that my bread and such never make it to the table!!!!! Part of that may be because people around here know me for my bread or they don't really want too much sweet stuff.


----------

